# Holandi Piranha's????



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

View attachment 64772


View attachment 64773


View attachment 64769


View attachment 64770


View attachment 64771


Sorry for how many pics but I wanted to provide you guys with enough so you could make sure. I still have more lol. Anywhoo, you can clearly see what the lfs rights on the tank and the price. Furthermore, if you these are real I've been told they go for alot more than what this store is asking, sooooooooooooo if they're real I'll buy them for anyone on here who wants them for the price they have posted in the pics. You just pay shipping as well. I'm not in it to make money just thought I could help ya guys if they are real. So let me know if this is bogus or what. Thanks

*edit*
Edited to get rid of the horizontal
scrollbar - hope you don't mind...
- Judazzz


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

P. Natt


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

my id is horrible but those look pygo

here some info on the holli


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Sorry for how many pics but I wanted to provide you guys with enough so you could make sure. I still have more lol. Anywhoo, you can clearly see what the lfs rights on the tank and the price. Furthermore, if you these are real I've been told they go for alot more than what this store is asking, sooooooooooooo if they're real I'll buy them for anyone on here who wants them for the price they have posted in the pics. You just pay shipping as well. I'm not in it to make money just thought I could help ya guys if they are real. So let me know if this is bogus or what. Thanks
> [snapback]1060524[/snapback]​


we alredy told u, theres NO chance there holandi, they look like a red to me, POSSIBLY caribe or medinai


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

That's what I thought too, but that have reds there that look closely like them but have a totally different price. Plus I used to breed reds and when these where smaller (the last time I was talking about them) they looked like medinai's. They've changed in appearance since I last saw them. Either way, it's a fricking rip for 80 for reds if they are. Dunno..............


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Tibs said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for how many pics but I wanted to provide you guys with enough so you could make sure. I still have more lol. Anywhoo, you can clearly see what the lfs rights on the tank and the price. Furthermore, if you these are real I've been told they go for alot more than what this store is asking, sooooooooooooo if they're real I'll buy them for anyone on here who wants them for the price they have posted in the pics. You just pay shipping as well. I'm not in it to make money just thought I could help ya guys if they are real. So let me know if this is bogus or what. Thanks
> ...


Unless you personally waged genicide and won on that species of piranha I wouldn't say such closed minded things as you do. I'm sure they still exist in the world and only YOU told me I'll never see them. General census of everyone else was most likely not but take pics and show you guys. sh*t, I just saw you get schooled in how big caribe grow. So please, don't act like you are the knower of all. I sure as hell don't know, thus me asking. Thanks to all who help me out here!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Those sure do look like reds to me, maybe wild caught from different area then the ones that store usually gets


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Those sure do look like reds to me, maybe wild caught from different area then the ones that store usually gets
> [snapback]1060546[/snapback]​


yeah, from all I hear I think they might be in the same family. They look like reds but not like the ones I used to breed and raise. I wish I had pics when they were younger cause their mouths were REALLY odd looking. These dudes are really pissed too. They ram the tank when you approach or put anything next to the glass. That made me think too, cause I've had aggressive reds but never THAT aggressive. I'm sure they exist somewhere though lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Seems like most piranhas act differently in the store.....and then you get them home in a nice big tank and people end up dissapointed. I think these are Natts also...but they are an interesting variant. 
How large did you say they were...and do they have clear eyes?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They defenitely are natterri its just a matter
of where they are from, the only thing that 
throws me is they arent really red like 
most of the wild caught ones would..
Also that spotting is pretty neat and
different from what iv seen.

Have you seen the reds supposedly coming
out of the rio san in brasil???Called "big
head nats" super sweet got a big heads
obviously and humeral blotches.Check out
Igarape a sponser in the u.k on piranha fury
Plus with the
natterri you have the "terns" and you see
different looking ones depending on where
they were collected.

My guess is your shop was told they were hollandi
by their wholesaler, or they have an identification
book or they saw some picture mis represented
.

You could ster the shop owner to the opefe website
and maybe he will relise how many different piranha
there are and see how they have been mislabled 
years in the past.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to ID forum


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

P. Nattereri


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a P. nattereri to me... It doesn't have the rhombish shape


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a P. nattereri


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

im a P noob but i know for a fact thats a p Natt


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

definatly a pygo leaning towards red but might be a caribe...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for digging up the past guys!!!


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice pygo


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Old Dead Thread. Please refrain from bringing threads back from the dead. I would have guessed an adult Denti


----------

